# Nice to see a knife section on here. ( With Pics )



## Bladesmith (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new on the site and new to wood turning. Great to see an active knife section on here. Ive been making a knives a while and do leather work as well. I forge my own Damascus and San Mai steels for fixed blades and folders. Hope I can help out with any questions you guys may have. Here are a few pics of my work.
Thanks Richard Epting

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

The second one is more amazinger than the standard amazing of the rest. Great looking work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome. Think I just found you on IG. I have to warn you though I am the king of everything. If you need any advice I am the one you should ask....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Awesome. Think I just found you on IG. I have to warn you though I am the king of everything. If you need any advice I am the one you should ask....



We're not worthy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 22, 2016)

Beautiful work! This place is becoming a who's who of knife makers... Except for Tony

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 22, 2016)

@Bladesmith Gorgeous work! Where in Texas are you located? I would love to visit your shop. I am also in the ABS but at the apprentice level.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2016)

Scott in his intro he mention he's in College Station

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 22, 2016)

Foot Patrol, Im in College Station. You are welcome to come by my shop anytime. Same goes for any of you other folks as well.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful work! This place is becoming a who's who of knife makers... Except for Tony


I resemble that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 22, 2016)

A few pics of some leather work I do. Hope you guys don't mind all the pics. I always enjoy it when folks post pics of there stuff. Im also a big Trad Archer and Gun guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

More pics, never enough picso. That's great stuff!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 22, 2016)

Mind? Heck no we don't mind load all the pictures you want and we'll continue to drool over them. What stamp is that in the 4th picture armband?
Hmmm I'm going to be traveling thru CS on Monday hmmmm!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

Post as many pics as you have, we like them here. Besides, your work is incredible!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 22, 2016)

Well sum bitch Rich! Welcome to WB! You knives are spectacular. I would just take a moment to point you to the classroom section 
Your attention to detail in steel, wood and leather is very impressive. Translate that to turning and you will be a master by Monday! 
Craftsmanship transcends al media. I'm looking foe prawns to seeing your turnings

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm just surprised that someone finally showed up who is better than me. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 22, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well sum bitch Rich! Welcome to WB! You knives are spectacular. I would just take a moment to point you to the classroom section
> Your attention to detail in steel, wood and leather is very impressive. Translate that to turning and you will be a master by Monday!
> Craftsmanship transcends al media. I'm looking foe prawns to seeing your turnings


He is holding out on his bowls and bottle stoppers. He can turn


----------



## Molokai (Jul 23, 2016)

Great looking knives, it's good to see a new knifemaker here. You will also find lots of nice wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome from IL. I'm curious about the second knife down with the black engraved handle. What is the material? Steel? And, did you do the engraving? I've done a little, and that looks like quality work. Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice work- we all love pictures.


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Guys,
Thank you for the complements on my work. HomeBody, the second knife was a cool piece I did for a collector that was having a custom rifle made and both the knife and gun were being engraved and blued the same to match. I don't remember who the engraver was. The knife handle started out as a solid piece of steel, the knife had to be able to un screw and have line up pins so it could be engraved , blued and everything realign perfectly. It was a challenge for sure. Ok since you guys like pics here are a few more.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok that's enough. lol.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Ok that's enough. lol.


Pay no attention to this post!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been a keyboard commando they last few days. My back went out on me this week and cant work in the shop. I'm going crazy not being able to do much, its an effort to even walk. Barry if your coming thru town next week feel free to stop by. I do work a normal 9 to 5 job so it would be after 5.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Richard - pm sent and hope you feel better soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2016)

Bladesmith said:


> I've been a keyboard commando they last few days. My back went out on me this week and cant work in the shop. I'm going crazy not being able to do much, its an effort to even walk. Barry if your coming thru town next week feel free to stop by. I do work a normal 9 to 5 job so it would be after 5.



My back is still tender from having been out last week so I know how you feel. Logging this morning didn't help it none and I have to go get another trailer load. At least the weather is nice it's only 101 now lol. 

Your knife and leather work is incredible, and you'r no slouch on a lather either. I've never seen bottle stoppers that had a base and stood up like that where did you get them? .


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Kevin,
Thanks for the complements, I get the stoppers from Ruth Niles. www.nilesbottlestoppers.com There top notch Stainless stoppers and Ruth is a great lady to do business with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Need another P in stoppers in that link up there Richard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Rocky


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Cool site! Loved the gallery, stopper ideas there to no end, some of them really nifty and easy to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

You TX. guys really excel in your leather work! I am invious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Your knife work is impeccable, are you a journaman or master smith? There is also nothing shabby about your photography either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 23, 2016)

Robert,
Thank you, I received my JS in 2003. Passed my performance test for my MS in 2006 then got busy with life and have not built my MS knives yet. Will one of these days before I get to old and my eyes get bad. LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2016)

Outstanding thread Richard! Thanks for the show!


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 23, 2016)

Bladesmith said:


> Robert,
> Thank you, I received my JS in 2003. Passed my performance test for my MS in 2006 then got busy with life and have not built my MS knives yet. Will one of these days before I get to old and my eyes get bad. LOL


Well, unless your 70 like me you have plenty of time.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 24, 2016)

Bladesmith said:


> Robert,
> Thank you, I received my JS in 2003. Passed my performance test for my MS in 2006 then got busy with life and have not built my MS knives yet. Will one of these days before I get to old and my eyes get bad. LOL



What is JS and MS? Gary


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Journeyman Smith -- Master Smith


----------



## TRfromMT (Jul 29, 2016)

Yah, but do you do hair sticks? Huh? HUH?!

Welcome. Very nice work. We are all clearly envious and appreciate 1) pictures of nice work; and 2) ritual hazing - and not in that order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness me oh my. Hi, my name is Marc, and I'm pretty sure I'm your long lost son. I'd like to come home now. I'm a quick learner and in search of a new career. And yours is amazing!

I really like the straight razor. Those are amazing!! Nicely done sir.


----------

